# Porcelain Wood Look Grouting Issue



## kbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

I had an Interceramic Wood Grain Porcelain - Mountain Timber Wood installed (http://www.woodgraintile.com/interc...-ceramic-porcelain-wood-grain-tile-6-x24.html), and I wasn't there for the installation. I love the product but hate the way it was put down because of the huge grout lines. 










What is your opinion of the job?

I've read that this tle can be installed with no grout, 1/16" grout, or with a 1/8" grout line. What do you recommend, and if you have any photos to share, I'd love to see them.


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

Since the grout is lighter in color than the wood grain tile, it seems to stand out more than it should. Consider using a grout color sealer that matches the tile color to minimize the difference. It will hide the wide lines.
Tile was installed in running brick style. Short grout lines should line up all the way across the floor. This is just cosmetic, but it is the professional way to do it. Perhaps it is the camera angle....


----------



## kbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I think I'm going to have it redone, the wide grout lines, to me, defeat the purpose of using the "wood" planks. I'm not sure that I understand your comment about the short grout lines. Do you mean all the planks should like up like this? 

___________________
|_________|________|
|_________|________|
|_________|________|

Excuse the crooked lines.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

No Kay, that's not what Bob means. The center few rows appear to be installed in the "running bond", like brick. Then it changes. He may have meant to do a random alignment though? 

On the grout width. Kinda too late now. You not being there is not a valid excuse, so he did what ever he thought. I don't like it either, plus I don't like the grout color. I'm pretty sure those tiles are rectified, and so they could have been set close. You're supposed to talk about all this first though.

I'd also be concerned about that shower. Looks like cement backer, appears the seams and screw head were coating with Hydroband, but are those buckets of mastic I see? If so, not so good for a shower. (actually very bad choice of adhesive). I'd like to see pics of the floor and a description of how that was done. 

Tell us more, starting how it was done from the stud and bare subfloor up. Give methods and products used.

Jaz


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

I've installed this wood porcelain if you will and I feel that the smaller the grout line the more it looks like wood. Try dying the grout first to match the tile and see if you like it.


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

JazMan,
I didn't think of a random alignment pattern when I saw this picture. Kinda like wood planks in a hardwood floor where you never want ends to match up to so no patterns appear. You made a valid point on the mastic!


----------



## kbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

The tile is being pulled up and the floor will be redone with smaller grout lines. What is the best colored grout to use, and what is the best colored grout sealant? Thank you all very much!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Kay,

I'm glad you were able to reply. I would select a grout color that matches the tiles as close as possible. Being the tiles are rectified you should go 1/8" max. There are many brands and types of sealers, I can't point to one that I can claim is best. I trust the manufacturer to give us a better product when the price is more. A small bottle should run $35-50. Good brands like Aquamix- Miracle Sealants are easy to find. Be sure to get a penetrating sealer, not an enhancer.

I notice you've not mentioned the shower at all. I think your shower is where the real problems are. I know you've been told the same by others at the "other" place you posted this situation. Although your thread got of track a bit. If we're right, you need to figure out how that was done and get it corrected, otherwise you're gonna spend 3-5k or more to replace it in a few years. 

Jaz


----------



## kbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

My niece writes, "Brian used hydroband in the shower like the man suggested the bucket of mastic was for something else. I asked them and they told me they have built many tile showers and they have had no complaints. Dad,Josh and Jeff looked at the shower and they said it looks right. Brian showed me that the shower floor is level and he has the flooring sloping downward slightly toward the drain to drain the shower you just can't see it it in the picture. It's not finished yet though. Hopfully everything will go smoothly now." 

Will send you a photo after the new installation. Thanks again to all.


----------



## kbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

I found out that the tiles are not rectified. . .


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> I found out that the tiles are not rectified. .


.

OK, makes no difference. 1/8" joints should still be fine since your tiles are a premium quality.



> Dad,Josh and Jeff looked at the shower and they said it looks right.


(This is in reference to other family members who saw the work since Kay is out of town. )

Well, if anything was done wrong you won't see it once the tiles are installed. The white material just above the tiles suggested to me that was mastic and not white thin set mortar. BTW, real thin set mortar ONLY comes in powder form in a bag. 

Jaz


----------



## kbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you Jaz-Man and everyone. You have all been a huge help. As I said, my niece lives in the house and takes very good care of it. This bathroom is an addon, and I know she will be glad when it is finished. I haven't seen any of the construction, but Brian the carpenter, has done some beautiful work for us. Next time I go home (it'll be awhile), I take some photos of the finished product in addition to ones that my niece sends me. Thanks again!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> *I asked them and they told me* they have built many tile showers and *they have had no complaints.*


That's pretty funny stuff right there. I can't remember a time when I have ever heard of a tile installer being queried and he told the customer: "Oh sure, I've screwed up many showers and get complaints all the time but I'm still building them."



> Dad, Josh and Jeff looked at the shower and they said it looks right.


And they know this because...............

The problem with showers is there are a lot of things that can be screwed up and unless someone is "in the business" they would have no way of knowing it. Just because it "looks good" to dad and Josh and Jeff doesn't amount to a hill of tile scraps if they have never built a shower themselves.

That shower floor looks awfully flat to me for it not to have a curb (dam) at the door.


----------

